# Eventually, I'm Gonna Say It... Speak How I Feel About 'It'...



## Shimmie (May 9, 2012)

In the meantime,  I'm holding my spot at the top of this thread.  

Christians are most welcome to share in the meantime, about what they will 'say' about 'it'...  whatever your 'it' is.

You're also free to share what you think my 'it' is.   I will say that I've had 'it' with 'it'...


----------



## Rainbow Dash (May 9, 2012)

I'm not sure what 'it' is but I am proud my State stood for what is Right in God's eyes. Not sure how long it will last but at least we took a stand.


----------



## loolalooh (May 9, 2012)

*raises hand*

salvation? sin?

*patiently awaits answer*


----------



## mrselle (May 9, 2012)

I live in NC, so I'm guessing that "it" has to do with what happened yesterday (Tuesday).


----------



## Shimmie (May 9, 2012)

Health&hair28 said:


> I'm not sure what 'it' is but I am proud my State stood for what is Right in God's eyes. Not sure how long it will last but at least we took a stand.



Virginia did the same... 

Iwanthealthyhair67... said something to this event in another thread, 

'If Jesus isn't in it.... folks speak 'around' God, it may sound good, but God is not in it..."  

When I finally share my 'it', it's going to blow the lid off of hell...


----------



## Shimmie (May 9, 2012)

mrselle said:


> I live in NC, so I'm guessing that "it" has to do with what happened yesterday (Tuesday).



mrselle...

  Hey Sweets... how are you?   Haven't 'seen' you in a while.  

:blowkiss:   Love you much, blessings to you, hubbie and family.  


My 'mommie' was born in NC...


----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 9, 2012)

If you feel so strongly about "it" then why are you posting cryptic messages? If you aren't ready to go there then don't bring it up... IJS


----------



## cyrealla (May 9, 2012)

Antichrist...


----------



## Supergirl (May 9, 2012)

I know the "it" because I came in here looking for a thread on it. The discussion is a little different on the PoFo. 

My feelings right now--disappointed.


----------



## LoveisYou (May 9, 2012)

I'll take a guess, it has something to do with politics right?


----------



## Shimmie (May 9, 2012)

Supergirl said:


> I know the "it" because I came in here looking for a thread on it. The discussion is a little different on the PoFo.
> 
> My feelings right now--disappointed.



Supergirl....

I have to say this.....

Everytime I see your siggy, a new 'cell' is re-created in my heart and soul.  

A couple weeks ago, I was 'under attack' and God came through as follows:

Prayer... of course from my family and  close friends at home..

God gave me Psalm 24 with a totally new revelation 

Health&hair28 picked it up in her spirit and sent me a message confirming that she had been praying for me.

AND....

Supergirl, when I was able to come back online,* your siggy *was the first thing I saw and it blessed my soul.  

As you can see... I'm 'back' to 'me' again.      I came back to the 'Prayer Threads' with a vengence.   God took me out and brought me back again.  

You and so many of the Precious Ladies here know me all too well.    

I thank God for each of you.   I truly do.


----------



## firecracker (May 9, 2012)

tiptoeing through the tulips..............................................


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (May 9, 2012)

I think I know what it is...but won't comment on it just yet, I'd rather wait for it...wait for Shimmie that is...


----------



## Shimmie (May 10, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I think I know what it is...but won't comment on it just yet, I'd rather wait for it...wait for Shimmie that is...



I have to speak it from God's heart ...  you know?  

Right now... it's just not the time.  But I know it's coming.  

Tho' it tarries.... it's still gonna come.    

This plane's  gotta land, but not over water.


----------



## Shimmie (May 10, 2012)

firecracker said:


> tiptoeing through the tulips..............................................



How you doing pretty lady.... Don't mess up those pretty shoes.


----------



## Shimmie (May 10, 2012)

LoveisYou said:


> I'll take a guess, it has something to do with politics right?



   ...................   How you doing sweet cakes?   Love is still you.


----------



## Shimmie (May 10, 2012)

loolalooh said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> salvation? sin?
> 
> *patiently awaits answer*





God's heart has me holding still, holding my peace and waiting for the right way to speak a very 'cutting word'.


----------



## smwrigh3 (May 10, 2012)

I voted against. I campaigned against and I stand by my vote. I understand Christians who didn't I ask for my vote to respected as well. I will vote against again in November. I  was proud of my President for his statement today and I am strongly Obama 2012.


----------



## Shimmie (May 10, 2012)

cyrealla said:


> Antichrist...



  Hi cyrealla ... Just letting you know that I'm not ignoring your post. ..

The spirit of Antichrist has always been in the earth, the actual 'person' hasn't come forth........... yet.   But in time he will be revealed.


----------



## auparavant (May 10, 2012)

Hm, people are gonna do what suits them...my opposition is, "why call it marriage?"


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (May 10, 2012)

I don't know what your "it" is but I have several "it's.". 


First and foremost, even though I'm not perfect, this shifting and changing of God's word to suit what people want is blowing my mind.  There is definitely a spirit at work here that we need to pray against.  I'm proud of what my state did yesterday.  God's will prevailed.  And there were some people who are gay on my FB minifeed asking people to pray that God would prevent it from passing.  I couldn't believe it.  And now a certain politician announced yesterday that he is supportive of this nonsense.  I don't believe that people who are TRULY living for God would support it. Why should we support sin?  And that's exactly what it is. 

On a final and slightly random note, as a people I think we are speaking this "stuff" into existence.  How many times do we hear someone just see a guy and declare that he's gay?  Or a woman.  Seems like every other "secret" revealed about someone famous is that they are gay. We know that we speak things into existence and I think we need to stop speaking that into existence.  


Okay rant over.


----------



## TraciChanel (May 10, 2012)

................................................


----------



## LucieLoo12 (May 10, 2012)

I was just thinking about this "it" this morning. Obama said he is now for gay marriage and how his daughter and wife changed his view on it....... A part of me wants to be surprised but I am not. It's close to election and he needs votes. It's not some "revelation" he had. He just wants votes! Such a man-pleaser!


I am done...............for now.


ETA: but the bible says to pray for them in leadership, so I will....


----------



## aribell (May 10, 2012)

It's a dividing line.  And it forces people to stand on one side or the other.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (May 10, 2012)

But God is raising up a generation that will stand for righteousness even if it kills them......


----------



## Rainbow Dash (May 10, 2012)

I read this "Folks, it's time to get in the ark, the rain is coming!!"

I remember hearing a word that goes with what @Nicola.kirwan posted concerning the dividing line...... 

2012 would be the year where you truly find out where you stand with God. This is the year where you will have to choose which side you are on. All the lukewarmness would get exposed. You are either hot or cold. The pressure is here and it is only going to increase.


----------



## Poohbear (May 10, 2012)

I read about "it" last night in another thread on this forum, but I did not comment about "it" in that thread. I was still formulating an opinion about "it", but now that I've thought about "it", this is what I have to say:

While I am personally against same-sex marriage, I really do not see the big deal in Obama coming out and saying he is okay with same-sex marriage. It doesn't mean that all of these states that have legislation against "it" are going to all of a sudden allow "it" just because Obama has a personal opinion about "it". Yes, he is the President of the United States, but he only has limited power. He's not a dictator.

Plus, I also feel like the same-sex marriage issue is small in comparison to other issues that the US is dealing with today. The media tries to make it seem like a big issue when it's really not. There's only a small number of people who are for same-sex marriage. The media tries to blow it up to distract us from what's really important. We can't let this small issue dictate everything else.

I know Obama is not perfect and I'm not sure of everything he has done to help the US, but overall, I think he is a good man. Like he said, he still will leave it up to the states to determine whether or not they allow same-sex marriage. He's not authorizing all states to be okay with "it".


----------



## Crown (May 10, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> In the meantime,  I'm holding my spot at the top of this thread.
> 
> Christians are most welcome to share in the meantime, about what they will 'say' about 'it'...  whatever your 'it' is.
> 
> You're also free to share what you think my 'it' is. *  I will say that I've had 'it' with 'it'*...


Is it FIRE?


----------



## Shimmie (May 10, 2012)

Crown said:


> Is it FIRE?



Crown...  Hi you doin' Angel?   :hug: 

As for fire.... ?

My mom won't let me 'play' with matches....


----------



## Shimmie (May 10, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> I read about "it" last night in another thread on this forum, but I did not comment about "it" in that thread. I was still formulating an opinion about "it", but now that I've thought about "it", this is what I have to say:
> 
> While I am personally against same-sex marriage, I really do not see the big deal in Obama coming out and saying he is okay with same-sex marriage. It doesn't mean that all of these states that have legislation against "it" are going to all of a sudden allow "it" just because Obama has a personal opinion about "it". Yes, he is the President of the United States, but he only has limited power. He's not a dictator.
> 
> ...



Poohbear....

Thanks Little One for sharing your heart.... I mean it.


----------



## Laela (May 10, 2012)

God is the ultimate judge..it's all politricks; at the end of the day we ought to hate what God hates and that is sin ...


----------



## Shimmie (May 10, 2012)

auparavant said:


> Hm, people are gonna do what suits them...my opposition is, *"why call it marriage?*"



  Thanks Auparavant ...


----------



## SummerSolstice (May 10, 2012)

aw man i didn't see this thread. whoops started another one oh well


----------



## Shimmie (May 10, 2012)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> I don't know what your "it" is but I have several "it's.".
> 
> 
> First and foremost, even though I'm not perfect, this shifting and changing of God's word to suit what people want is blowing my mind.  There is definitely a spirit at work here that we need to pray against.  I'm proud of what my state did yesterday.  God's will prevailed.  And there were some people who are gay on my FB minifeed asking people to pray that God would prevent it from passing.  I couldn't believe it.  And now a certain politician announced yesterday that he is supportive of this nonsense.  I don't believe that people who are TRULY living for God would support it. Why should we support sin?  And that's exactly what it is.
> ...



nathansgirl1908

  Hi Sweetheart...  You shared a good word here.    Regarding speaking things into existance, it's true.   One famous person of 'late' who has been 'speculated' George Clooney.   I thought of him when I read your post.

As an 'Attorney' and as a woman of God, you have spoken wisely, and it is one of the reasons, I'm haven't been able to post what I have to say about 'it'.   It's just that serious.   

Love to you and 'Dad' ...


----------



## Shimmie (May 10, 2012)

SummerSolstice said:


> aw man i didn't see this thread. whoops started another one oh well



  Hey 'Little Summer'... you're good.   

I'm glad you did, cause in here, I'm still holding my peace.


----------



## Crown (May 10, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> @Crown...  Hi you doin' Angel?   :hug:
> 
> As for fire.... ?
> 
> *My mom won't let me 'play' with matches*....


No, not the natural one.
I am talking about spiritual FIRE.
You have 'it' when you talk about some subjects like it.


----------



## Shimmie (May 10, 2012)

TraciChanel said:


> Shimmie, I was at school when I saw the "breaking news" on CNN. I just shook my head. But I am so not surprised. Not at all.
> 
> *In that moment, I also thought about you. Because I know how passionate you are about the issue. *
> 
> ...



Awwwww, I love you Traci...   Praise God for you.  Thank you for the 'bolded'.    You truly know me...   

It's coming ... the words are coming forth.   It's just not coming forth right now.   It's strange...  I do know that I want to stay in the flow for tonight's Prayer Line.   

With our prayer requests for tonight, I don't want anything to interfere with what God places in my heart to pray for someone.


----------



## Shimmie (May 10, 2012)

Crown said:


> No, not the natural one.
> I am talking about spiritual FIRE.
> You have 'it' when you talk about some subjects like it.



  You just know me all too well.   

Yeah... it's definitely 'fire'.   

Call 911 ...  Prayer Team


----------



## Shimmie (May 10, 2012)

Laela said:


> God is the ultimate judge..it's all politricks; at the end of the day we ought to hate what God hates and that is sin ...



Yes He is... totally and completely the Ultimate Judge.   

How you doin' Night Beauty?   Give my love to Hubbie


----------



## LucieLoo12 (May 10, 2012)

Health&hair28 said:


> I read this "Folks, it's time to get in the ark, the rain is coming!!"
> 
> I remember hearing a word that goes with what @Nicola.kirwan posted concerning the dividing line......
> 
> *2012 would be the year where you truly find out where you stand with God*. This is the year where you will have to choose which side you are on. All the lukewarmness would get exposed. You are either hot or cold. The pressure is here and it is only going to increase.


 

My pastor was just preaching on this! He said if you can't serve God in the time of peace, you defintely not gone do it when troubles comes. He said this is the time to make your calling and election sure, because trouble is on the way. He said the hyprocrites and real christians will be seperated. he said the ones that everyone deem as "spiritual" will be the ones that will cave in. 



Ladies, when I say this I am serious. We got to seek the face of God like never before. Away with the cares of the world, and our emotions. The bible speaks about when judgement was about to come upon the face of the land, that they called for the "mourning women". Women who laid before God and cried out for mercy for the nations. We still have this power, we still have this same access. Trouble is coming...let's prepare for war.......


----------



## Crown (May 10, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> You just know me all too well.
> 
> Yeah... it's definitely 'fire'.
> 
> Call 911 ...  Prayer Team


Num. 6:24 The Lord bless you and keep you;25 the Lord make his face shine on you and be gracious to you; 26 the Lord turn his face   toward you and give you peace.


----------



## Shimmie (May 10, 2012)

nicola.kirwan said:


> It's a dividing line.  And it forces people to stand on one side or the other.



Thanks Nicola... I mean it.  

Your post 'immediately' made me think of I Kings 19...  

"How Long will you 'halt' between two opinions?   If baal be god, serve him.  

HOWEVER...

If God be God, Serve God...

Adding from Genesis ... _and don't look back.  _


----------



## Shimmie (May 10, 2012)

Crown said:


> Num. 6:24 The Lord bless you and keep you;25 the Lord make his face shine on you and be gracious to you; 26 the Lord turn his face   toward you and give you peace.



   Thank you, Crown.  I love that scripture.   

Just now as I was replying to you, this came into my spirit...

'Be still ....... and know that I am God.'   (Psalm 46)


----------



## Poohbear (May 10, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Thank you, Crown.  I love that scripture.
> 
> Just now as I was replying to you, this came into my spirit...
> 
> *'Be still ....... and know that I am God.'   (Psalm 46)*



I love this verse... I just wish I could abide by it with the things I am dealing with in my life...


----------



## Shimmie (May 10, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> I love this verse... I just wish I could abide by it with the things I am dealing with in my life...



Beyond Scripture... 

You have been made 'more than a Conqueror' through Jesus Christ who loves you.

Poohbear, you're not living a Bible quote, but the actual Word of God and what you are going through has no choice than to 'bow' to the Word of God which is alive inside of you.  God's Word, beyond quotes of scripture is undefeated and so are you.   

Undefeated _So Are You..._


----------



## gn1g (May 10, 2012)

OUT OF CONTROL.

Well I vented on LHCF about a week ago.  Homosexuality is everywhere, BOLD BRAZEN IN YO FACE, in songs, on the television, all in public, on the job.  Its the loudest most clarion announcement of confusion.  And we know who the author of confusion is. . .

All of these churches that collect T&O need to do what God said with the money.


----------



## Laela (May 10, 2012)

wow and Amein to this....




Alicialynn86 said:


> Ladies, when I say this I am serious. *We got to seek the face of God like never before*. Away with the cares of the world, and our emotions. The bible speaks about when judgement was about to come upon the face of the land, that they called for the "mourning women". Women who laid before God and cried out for mercy for the nations. We still have this power, we still have this same access. Trouble is coming...let's prepare for war.......


----------



## Shimmie (May 10, 2012)

gn1g said:


> OUT OF CONTROL.
> 
> Well I vented on LHCF about a week ago.  Homosexuality is everywhere, BOLD BRAZEN IN YO FACE, in songs, on the television, all in public, on the job.  Its the loudest most clarion announcement of confusion.  And we know who the author of confusion is. . .
> 
> All of these churches that collect T&O need to do what God said with the money.



JC Penny's Mother's Day Ad... Lesbian couple (another example)







http://www.towleroad.com/2012/05/jc-penney-still-wont-kowtow-to-anti-gay-conservatives.html

C Penney garnered plenty of right-wing criticism last year for its decision to hire Ellen DeGeneres as a celebrity spokesperson. Then, earlier this month, those same conservatives -- allied under the American Family Association's "One Million Moms" campaign -- shook their collective fist at the retailer for including a lesbian couple and their children in a recent catalogue. 

JC Penney, however, refuses to give up. Commercial Observer reports that JC Penney, about to open a new location in New York's Soho neighborhood, is standing by their LGBT support, and in doing so they celebrate lesbian mothers everywhere. 


Read more: http://www.towleroad.com/2012/05/jc...-to-anti-gay-conservatives.html#ixzz1uUIVWsBR


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (May 10, 2012)

^^that's what that is..I thought it was a mother, daughter and granddaughter ...


----------



## CelineB (May 10, 2012)

I am not surprised at all about "it". Obama has always been friends with gays.
But he has just sealed it and confirmed who he really is.
I can't imagine how this world would be in 50 years. We are really at the end of times. 

Jesus please come soon!!!

We need to pray for our children.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (May 10, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^that's what that is..I thought it was a mother, daughter and granddaughter ...


 I think a lot of people did.  And honestly, even though the company is pretending to be free-thinking and changing with the times, the way they did it tells me that they were straddling the fence.  They created an image that could be viewed ambiguously.


----------



## Poohbear (May 10, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> JC Penny's Mother's Day Ad... Lesbian couple (another example)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw this too. I was disgusted by it.

A child is formed by a man and woman... not man and man nor woman and woman.

The start of being a mother is conception of a man's sperm into her egg.

Two eggs cannot fertilize to make a child. Two sperms cannot fertilize to make a child.

No offense to Ellen, but JCPenny's needs to get rid of her as their sponsor.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (May 10, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> JC Penny's Mother's Day Ad... Lesbian couple (another example)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
They think they slick. I really thought it was  grandmother and daughter...


----------



## Shimmie (May 10, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^that's what that is..I thought it was a mother, daughter and granddaughter ...



I thought it was too... most grandmothers don't look like Grannies anymore.   I also would have thought of them as two sisters or even two best friends...celebrating being moms.     JC Penny blew the horn on themselves.  In the actual catalog are several pictures of all women, so who'd think otherwise... *shrugs*  

It begins here:    http://calendar.jcpenney.com/may/#!book/thebook/0

Here's the full picture of the 'other' ad:  

http://calendar.jcpenney.com/may/#!book/thebook/10

Cindy Crawford is here with her mom.  Her little girl looks just like her.

http://calendar.jcpenney.com/may/#!book/thebook/14

I never thought anything of it until someone brought to my attention.  I was still unphased because pictures of women and children are everywhere; not just JC Penny, but everywhere (Target Ads, Old Navy, Kohl's, etc.) and it's been that way in catalogs for years.

 After reading the article and Penny's brazen determination to be so 'out' about it... I am now officially 'phased'    

I haven't shopped at Penny's for a while (2006 - Black Friday Specials) their quality had become non-impressive to me.   I used to love shopping in their linen department.    Now it's Marshalls linens, I like them ... and they better not act up.


----------



## loolalooh (May 10, 2012)

Y'all, it's getting crazy out there.  One can hardly watch television without being exposed to homosexuality.  I honestly believe homosexuality has surpassed fornication as the most "in your face" sin of this day.  I can be driving down the street, pass a car with rainbow stickers, and automatically see homosexuality for the day.  Fornication on the other hand?  I don't know if Jim and Jane in the car next to me are fornicating unless I ask.


----------



## Shimmie (May 10, 2012)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> I think a lot of people did.  And honestly, even though the company is pretending to be free-thinking and changing with the times, the way they did it tells me that they were straddling the fence.  They created an image that could be viewed ambiguously.



As I was sharing up post, there are ads of women all over the place and I never paid any attention to this one until someone else shared with me what it really was.    

You are absolutely right about the 'image', because most women during times of family events, weddings, birthdays, especially Mother's day are showing affection, in a loving family or friend sense, it's nothing more than that.


----------



## loolalooh (May 10, 2012)

gn1g said:


> OUT OF CONTROL.
> 
> Well I vented on LHCF about a week ago.  Homosexuality is everywhere, BOLD BRAZEN IN YO FACE, in songs, on the television, all in public, on the job.  *Its the loudest most clarion announcement of confusion.  And we know who the author of confusion is. . .*
> 
> All of these churches that collect T&O need to do what God said with the money.



Confusion is right.  If I watch enough of the Ellen Show and Modern Family, I start to feel that confusion.  It becomes easy to put homosexuals in the same category as "groups" who are unfairly being discriminated against.  That's why I try to keep my armor on.  Haven't watched those shows in a while.


----------



## Shimmie (May 10, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> I saw this too. I was disgusted by it.
> 
> A child is formed by a man and woman... not man and man nor woman and woman.
> 
> ...



Poohbear...

Question:  When you 'first' saw the picture, how did it 'appear' to you?   Did you think it was what it has now been revealed?    I actually thought it was a Mom/Daughter/Granddaughter.

And you know what?   I don't remember seeing any men in this catalog at all, which is another ploy to throw people off.   Usually there is a husband in a Mother's Day picture with the children showing love to 'Mom'.

By using all women, it's a deflection.   I don't think Penny's is ready to lose 'all' of their customers by being too open all at once.  They purposely did not have the gay couple on the front of the catalog.


----------



## Shimmie (May 10, 2012)

Choisie said:


> I am not surprised at all about "it". Obama has always been friends with gays.
> But he has just sealed it and confirmed who he really is.
> I can't imagine how this world would be in 50 years. We are really at the end of times.
> 
> ...



Most definitely...    Thanks Choisie


----------



## Poohbear (May 10, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Poohbear...
> 
> Question:  When you 'first' saw the picture, how did it 'appear' to you?   Did you think it was what it has now been revealed?    I actually thought it was a Mom/Daughter/Granddaughter.
> 
> ...


When I first saw the picture, I immediately thought "gay" because of Ellen Dengeres and "freedom of expression" across the front of the ad. I didn't see Ellen as the grandma. The little girl on the ad looks so lost/confused.
Also, in the description, you see "You'll find Wendi, *her partner*, Maggie and daughters..."

There's a grandma which I'm assuming is in the white pants, two daughters, and then a lesbian couple which is Ellen and the woman wearing glasses.


----------



## Laela (May 10, 2012)

Thanks button not enough for this Poohbear! I thought I was the only one who saw that... 



Poohbear said:


> When I first saw the picture, I immediately thought "gay" because of Ellen Dengeres and "freedom of expression" across the front of the ad. I didn't see Ellen as the grandma.* The little girl on the ad looks so lost/confused.*
> Also, in the description, you see "You'll find Wendi, *her partner*, Maggie and daughters..."


----------



## SummerSolstice (May 10, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> I saw this too. I was disgusted by it.
> 
> A child is formed by a man and woman... not man and man nor woman and woman.
> 
> ...




Especially b/c they used to say JCPenny meant Jesus Christ and Penny 
I don't know if thats true tho


----------



## SummerSolstice (May 10, 2012)

those poor children being raised in single sex homes will never know the joy and experience the benefits of having mommy and daddy  very sad. 
I know they will be alright and I know the intentions of these couples isn't usually malicious, but I wish they knew the implications of their actions.


----------



## Shimmie (May 10, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> When I first saw the picture, I immediately thought "gay" because of Ellen Dengeres and "freedom of expression" across the front of the ad. I didn't see Ellen as the grandma. The little girl on the ad looks so lost/confused.
> Also, in the description, you see "You'll find Wendi, *her partner*, Maggie and daughters..."
> 
> There's a grandma which I'm assuming is in the white pants, two daughters, and then a lesbian couple which is Ellen and the woman wearing glasses.



   I just went back to the webpage (Penny's catalog) increased the print  and read it.    Poohbear, I never paid attention to the 'fine' print.  To be honest, I never knew about the ad until someone else told me.   

And get this, I have a 19 inch monitor  

Now had I 'read' the 'script' I would have been the first one on this forum yesterday with a huge billboard of rants.   

Thanks for bringing that to my attention and for coming back to explain.  

Lord  have mercy...


----------



## Shimmie (May 10, 2012)

Laela said:


> Thanks button not enough for this Poohbear! I thought I was the only one who saw that...



Thanks Laela.........

These children are still going to get the raw deal, no matter how hard gays push to make their lifestyle 'appear' normal.   When something is wrong, it's wrong.   They cannot change the natural order of life.  It was designed for men and women and nothing in between.


----------



## Shimmie (May 10, 2012)

Here... I said it .. part of it:  

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=15912927&postcount=25

I am very disappointed in this man.  Very...


----------



## dicapr (May 10, 2012)

I just have to say this.  I am glad that the US is not a theocracy.  I am happy that I live in a nation in which I can pursue God and live my life as a Christian as he leads me.  I also believe that the bible is clear about homosexuality-it is wrong.  I also do NOT support the vote that occurred in NC on Tuesday and I agree with Obama about gays having the right to marry.  Marriage in this country is not always about a vow before God.  It is a legal entity that gurantees certain rights under our laws. While I in no way believe that God will bless a gay marriage I believe in separation of church and state.  If I want someone to grant me the freedom to practice my religion as I am led I cannot deny someone else the same opportunity.  I do not believe that churches should be forced to go against their beliefs and be forced to perform cermonies for gay couples.  I do believe that gays should be allowed, by law, to have a civil marriage.  We know all Christians do not believe the same.  I would not want someone's interpretation of the Bible to become the law of the land no more than I think anyone else would want my religious views to become the law of the land.  If I believe that I should have the right to practice my religion why do I think that I should take that right away from someone else.  We don't prevent athiest or pagans from marrying.  We don't prevent Buddist or Hindu from marrying.  None of these religions subscribe to the same God of Chrisitanity or accept His blessings on their marriages.  We just don't like the way gay marriage looks.  Are we preventing the sin?  Does banning their marriage prevent gay families?  Our energies should be focused on taking the word of God to those who need it most.  Making our religious beliefs law does nothing to save souls-which is our mission.  Showing those who are open to change how to make that change with God should be where we concentrate our energies.  Instead, we are being distracted by the world into vain arguments and the scary suggestion of a pseudo-theocracy state.


----------



## Supergirl (May 10, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Supergirl....
> 
> I have to say this.....
> 
> ...



Shimmie

I found that scripture (or I should say God led me to that scripture) when I really needed it. He took care of me and blessed me, but I decided that I would keep the scripture there to encourage and uplift anyone else who may be going through what I went through or something else that that scripture may speak to in their lives.


----------



## mensa (May 10, 2012)

*I know this probably doesn't matter, but, unless JCP changes its stance on supporting gay rights and having gay folk represent them, I will never set foot in their stores again!*

*Also, before yesterday, I was all set on voting for our President during this coming November election.  As of now, I.just.cannot.do.it.nono:*


----------



## Shimmie (May 11, 2012)

Supergirl said:


> Shimmie
> 
> I found that scripture (or I should say God led me to that scripture) when I really needed it. He took care of me and blessed me, but I decided that I would keep the scripture there to encourage and uplift anyone else who may be going through what I went through or something else that that scripture may speak to in their lives.



Supergirl... everytime I see your siggy, I copy and paste it and email it to myself... (don't laugh ), but I do this to keep it at the top of my messages.   

I'm finna to do it right now... copy and paste it again.... It just 'heals' me to read it.... Praise God.   

Thank you so much again and again.        God bless you , Hubbie and Baby...


----------

